# 2nd grow journal crown royal, white cookies using stg(Sure To Grow)



## Gooch (Nov 8, 2015)

ok so this is my 2nd grow journal see signature to follow first. I have brought 2 seeds to growth out of 4 total seeds. All 4 germinated. I started the germinated seeds in the sure to grow, probably not the best idea since i lost 2 to the medium. On a side note there is not anyone using it for seeds, mostly cloning. The plant has a hard time finding its way out safely and get snarled in the "fabric". But i did get 2 to go so good on me ;-)
I strated them ou using pringles singles containers, and cut holes in the bottom to let water out. 

View attachment cups-for-sure-to-grow.jpg


View attachment seedling-10-24.jpg


View attachment seedlings.jpg


View attachment seedlings-waiting.jpg


----------



## Gooch (Nov 8, 2015)

as you can see i almost had 3 going but i think i hit the third with light nutes too early, the forth died in the medium.
so this started grow officially started on 10-24 when i had leaves popping.
here are the images taken 10-30 and 11-2 

View attachment 10-30-wc.jpg


View attachment 10-30-cr.jpg


View attachment 11-2-cr.jpg


View attachment 11-2-wc2.jpg


----------



## Gooch (Nov 8, 2015)

and I am also adding in some clones from the mother crown royal i have in a veg tent here is my first attempt at taking and rooting a clone. 

View attachment mother-crown-royal.jpg


View attachment clone crown royal.jpg


View attachment clone-roots-11-2-15.jpg


----------



## Gooch (Nov 8, 2015)

I have started using nutes on all i am using floranova grow at 1/2 with a smidge of phosphorus and a pinch of amino acids from the NPK RAW product line which is all the raw ingredients in their most pure form.
these were taken on the 8th. 

View attachment 11-8-15-wc.jpg


View attachment 11-8-cr.jpg


View attachment 11-8-clone.jpg


----------



## Gooch (Nov 9, 2015)

Last night i took several clones from the mother, then i trimmed up some of her leaves and gave her a good soaking with the mighty wash. 

View attachment 11-9-clones.jpg


View attachment 11-9-cr-c.jpg


View attachment 11-9-cr-s.jpg


View attachment 11-9-wc-s.jpg


----------



## Bongofury (Nov 10, 2015)

Your mother crown royal is beautiful Gooch.


----------



## Gooch (Nov 10, 2015)

Thanks BOF I appreciate that, i am growing a mother white cookies also that should be ready for flowering in february/march, unless i pop a couple more beans soon and then i may throw one in the next flower


----------



## Gooch (Nov 11, 2015)

its amzing what one day can do 

View attachment 11-11-crc.jpg


View attachment 11-11-crs.jpg


View attachment 11-11-wcs.jpg


----------



## Gooch (Nov 16, 2015)

crown royal and white cookies seedlings that have been on very light nutes for 2 weeks 

View attachment 11-16-cr.jpg


View attachment 11-16-cr-roots.jpg


View attachment 11-16-wc.jpg


View attachment 11-16-wc-roots.jpg


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Nov 22, 2015)

Wow you are still beautiful, move going I'll def be checking back in to see those clones.


----------



## Gooch (Nov 23, 2015)

in 6 more days this is the root density when i transplanted 

View attachment rootmass.jpg


----------



## Gooch (Nov 24, 2015)

well i had a very unsuccessful transplanting of all 3 girls, well not even so much in the transplanting part, but i did not put enough nutes in to reach the roots, and with a root mass that dense it sucked my plant almost dry in order to save the root system, luckily i didnt work late today or it could have been devastating, i gave them a real feeding and they are starting to come back to life. 

View attachment drought for a day.jpg


----------



## sMACkaddict (Nov 25, 2015)

the worst feeling in the world... you go to open your tent, expecting everything to be lookin good, and instaed, devastation... the situation isnt THAT bad, but thats how it feels, and it sucks...
I remember on my very first bunch of plants, I set up my veg closet and had used aluminum foil for the walls, I started up my HPS and threw the plants in there.  They were about the same size as yours now, and then I forgot to check on them for a couple hours.  When I went back to look, they were all fried, like completely unsalvageable... There wasn't enough ventilation.... ahh that was heartbreak incarnate...

you will be fine, just took me back for a minute there... haha


----------



## Gooch (Nov 25, 2015)

yea i was so mad i couldnt figure out if i gave them a hot mix then i remembered the size of the root mass and concluded if it didnt get nutes the roots would suck the plant dry in an effort to survive so i fed them and within an hour they were already starting to lift, all due to the vitamin b i used to prime the plants survival measures


----------



## Gooch (Nov 25, 2015)

here is my first attempt with dirt back in aug, this is the last pic of her alive the next day i put my led to close and burnt her to a crisp, it was in MG soil and for some reason plants in MG are very sensitive to light i found out after 

View attachment 8-8-2.jpg


----------



## Gooch (Nov 25, 2015)

Hah i post in 2 forums and i forgot to post the recovery pic in here lol 

View attachment 11-24-recovery.jpg


----------



## sMACkaddict (Nov 25, 2015)

oh yea, big turn around!  nice!


----------



## Gooch (Nov 25, 2015)

it was the craziest thing i ever saw i opened the tent was horrified, fed them immediately for 30 mins, 30 mins later i poked my head in and the clone was turning leaves up, another hour later i peeked in and watched the white cookies start moving it was amazing.


----------



## Gooch (Nov 25, 2015)

this all happened this morning


----------



## Gooch (Nov 29, 2015)

This girls have made a full recovery and growth has restarted I am happy to announce. I also took 2 new clones and I am hoping to see some roots sooner rather then later but i am going to wait patiently. After this next success in cloning i am going to pull another 4 or 5 off the mother in preparations for my 3rd grow in the spring which will hopefully be 10-12 plants if i can get the room complete


----------



## Gooch (Dec 2, 2015)

ok well for clones i am 1 for 6 not a great record but the last 5 i did not cut the leaves like i did the first and only successful clone, so i took 2 more cut the leaves, one is under a "humidity cover "one isnt


----------



## Gooch (Dec 4, 2015)

updated pics of the seedlings and the clone 

View attachment 12-2-cr.jpg


View attachment 12-2-crc.jpg


View attachment 12-2-wc.jpg


View attachment 12-2-vegtent.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 4, 2015)

Is that Cotton?


----------



## Gooch (Dec 4, 2015)

WeedHopper said:


> Is that Cotton?


Nope its a medium called sure to grow, it slow releases the water/nutes and has micro pores to allow for dense root growth


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 5, 2015)

Cool,,never heard of it. Thats really neat stuff. Does look like cotton though. Lol


----------



## Gooch (Dec 5, 2015)

it does look and feel like cotton but doesnt act like it, and i wouldnt recommend starting seeds in it, just clones, or rockwool


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 5, 2015)

Gooch said:


> it does look and feel like cotton but doesnt act like it, and i wouldnt recommend starting seeds in it, just clones, or rockwool


 

I tried it a few years ago...... like it better than rockwool........ not for me though....... just doesn't fit the growing style I prefer.


----------



## Gooch (Dec 5, 2015)

Yea its actually made for my system ebb and flow, because it allows maximum oxygen to be pulled into the rootzone when water is drained. Its called the deluge.


----------



## Gooch (Dec 19, 2015)

so the plants have been doing great, obviously during veg phase there isnt much to see, they have been on a steady diet of 1/2 base nutes(floranova grow) Amino Acid,kelp,vitamin b and phosphorus off and on, I have some seriously thick stems. The crown royal are looking amazing, no sign of any pests the white cookieis is very small and bushy like most white widow plants but it has intense outward growth 

View attachment 12-19-cr-clone.jpg


View attachment 12-2-wc.jpg


View attachment 12-19-wc-nodes.jpg


View attachment 12-19-wc.jpg


View attachment 12-19-cr-s-2.jpg


View attachment 12-19cr-seed.jpg


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 19, 2015)

one lama and a dancing banana  :lama: :banana:

nice job...... developing your own style    :48:


----------



## sMACkaddict (Dec 19, 2015)

lookin good gooch! I think I see some alternating nodessss...


----------



## Gooch (Dec 19, 2015)

yes it appears they are all staggering the first pic is a clone that was taken when the mother was already at her peak, but they all seem very healthy and happy, i just wish the white cookies was bigger but its just how the plant is


----------



## sMACkaddict (Jan 2, 2016)

how those little monsters doin??


----------



## Gooch (Jan 3, 2016)

I am flipping them tonight they are amazing, I have been busy since around christmas with the harvest from the first grow, no idea how much it weighs but i have 4 quart jars filled and 3 gallon ziplock bags filled 

View attachment the difference.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 3, 2016)

Happy for the recovery. This is a great journal all the pic's thank you and the best of growing mojo to you.


----------



## Gooch (Jan 3, 2016)

Thanks rosebud now the fun begins, i have it set to 1.9ec and I added RAW amino acids, kelp, vitamin b and phosphorus and i will continue this regiment till the 4th week of flower. pics in the flower tent to follow 

View attachment 1-3-16-wc.jpg


View attachment 1-3-cr-clone.jpg


View attachment 1-3-cr-seedling.jpg


----------



## sMACkaddict (Jan 4, 2016)

nice!  Maybe time for a little trim?


----------



## Gooch (Jan 4, 2016)

good idea I am going to pull the larger leaves


----------



## Gooch (Jan 17, 2016)

here are some update pics of the girls in the flower tent, they are doing wonderfully developing many bud sites, this is going to be a good grow for crownroyal i can tell already
, and white cookies is starting to stretch nicely also 

View attachment 1-16-16-crc-budsites.jpg


View attachment 1-16-16-cr-s.jpg


View attachment 1-16-16-crs-2.jpg


View attachment 1-16-16-crs-budsites.jpg


View attachment 1-16-16-crs-budsites1.jpg


View attachment 1-16-wc-top.jpg


View attachment 1-16-16-wc.jpg


View attachment 1-16-16-tent.jpg


----------



## Gooch (Feb 24, 2016)

so a couple updates, I have been working like a dog, trying to launch a new website and a small business while working fulltime, and growing. An overall update here. We are in week 6 of flower, and things are blowing up bigger and better then the last grow if you can believe that, because i cant.
I have been feeding them a steady diet of bio stimulants, kelp, humic acids, amino acids, vitamin b, and for the first 4 weeks of flower i also added additional phosphorus to help promote more bud sites and faster bud growth, then in week 5 I stopped using phosphorus and started adding potassium along with the bio stimulants. 
The pics below will be the images leading upto today, and then i will make a separate post with pics just taken. 

View attachment 1-23-1.jpg


View attachment 1-27.jpg


View attachment 1-27-full-tent.jpg


View attachment 1-30white cookies.jpg


View attachment 1-30-whole-tent.jpg


View attachment 2-3crown-royal-budstacking.jpg


View attachment 2-3-full-tent.jpg


View attachment 2-7-cr.jpg


View attachment 2-7-wc.jpg


View attachment 2-13.jpg


View attachment 2-13-cr.jpg


View attachment 2-20.jpg


View attachment 2-20-2.jpg


View attachment 2-22.jpg


View attachment 2-22-2.jpg


----------



## Gooch (Feb 24, 2016)

The last 2 pics of the previous post were on the 22th this is the 24th. Res changed added in 5/2 humic acid/kelp, amino acid, vitamin b, and cal mag for a total ec of .7 I then added in base nutrients of 2.8ec for a total of 3.5ec as they drink it up and i see the ec dropping i will add in potassium. 

View attachment 20160224_191007623.jpg


View attachment 20160224_191027777.jpg


View attachment 20160224_191044800.jpg


View attachment CM160224-19083501.jpg


View attachment CM160224-19085002.jpg


View attachment CM160224-19090003.jpg


View attachment CM160224-19091604.jpg


View attachment CM160224-19093105.jpg


View attachment CM160224-19094506.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 25, 2016)

Nice and frosty.


----------



## Gooch (Feb 27, 2016)

WeedHopper said:


> Nice and frosty.


yea they are taking the potassium down in 2 days, i have been adding more potassium every 2 days and they are loving it.


----------



## Gooch (Mar 6, 2016)

here are some bud pron pics of the flower tent, last pic is white cookies, rest are crown royal 

View attachment CM160306-17432601.jpg


View attachment CM160306-17433602.jpg


View attachment CM160306-17435203.jpg


View attachment CM160306-17441804.jpg


View attachment CM160306-17443405.jpg


View attachment CM160306-17445106.jpg


----------

